# Can't get USB mouse to work

## rafeco

I have a Dell Latitude C600 laptop upon which I have installed Gentoo 1.2.  For some reason, I can't get my USB mouse to work.

I've followed the instructions in Vlad's USB Mouse and Keyboard How-To in the Documentation, Tips & Tricks forum.  I have the hid and uhci modules loading at boot time properly, but I don't have the USB mouse appearing in /dev/usb or in /dev/input.

I do have the USB entries I need in /etc/devfsd.conf.

I installed the USB utils and lsusb returns the following:

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 Virtual Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 Virtual

  idProduct          0x0000 Hub

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                2 USB UHCI-alt Root Hub

  iSerial                 1 dce0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0000 (null)((null))

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:0009 Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            0 Interface

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x045e Microsoft Corp.

  idProduct          0x0009 IntelliMouse

  bcdDevice            1.05

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                0

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.00

          bCountryCode            0

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      74

cannot get report descriptor

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          4

        bInterval              10

  Language IDs: none (cannot get min. string descriptor; got len=-1, error=32:Broken pipe)

```

Here's a meaningful excerpt from dmesg:

```

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:03.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:03.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:10.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:10.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xdce0, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: USB new device connect on bus1/1, assigned device number 2

input0,hiddev0: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [045e:0009] on usb1:2.0

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -32

usbdevfs: process 4768 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -32

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -32

usbdevfs: process 4781 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -32

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -32

usbdevfs: process 20368 (lsusb) did not claim interface 0 before use

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 256 ret -32

```

The lines that begin with usbdevfs appear when I run lsusb.

Any ideas on where to go from here would be appreciated.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Are you sure you are loading "input" and "mousedev" either as modules or directly in the kernel?  I know you said you followed the directions from Vlad but it never hurts to ask (unless of course you flame me, that could hurt if I let it.)

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## rafeco

I totally missed the input and mousedev entries in /etc/modules.autoload.  I compiled them when I built the kernel but forgot to include them.  Duh.

Thanks for catching that, all systems are go now.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Whew!  I always worry about posting to a thread where someone has done very good work and I think they may have missed a small simple step, because I worry that I will offend them in suggesting something basic (when it is clear they are not a basic person.)  But I generally post anyway because I know we all miss some little details once in a while!  Glad to see that it worked for you!  Good detective work on your part though, you made it pretty easy for me to spot (I thought anyway) what you had overlooked.

Thanks for posting your good results!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

